

Show HN: The Clojalyzer - mattfenwick
http://mattfenwick.github.io/Clojalyzer/

======
elwell
CrossClj actually does this exact thing: e.g.,
[http://crossclj.info/doc/org.clojure/core.async/0.1.338.0-5c...](http://crossclj.info/doc/org.clojure/core.async/0.1.338.0-5c5012-alpha/clojure.core.async.html)

~~~
mattfenwick
Wow, I had no idea that such a thing existed. That is far more feature-rich.
Thanks for posting it.

However, one advantage (or disadvantage depending on your P.O.V :) ) of the
Clojalyzer is that it's not tied to Clojars. So, for instance, if you have a
Java project with a single Clojure script in it, you can Clojalyze that. While
it is tied to Github, that's not fundamental to how it works and I plan on
improving it soon, to also allow copy/paste and fetching from other urls (at
the very least).

------
elwell
I feel like something like this is (or should be) in my editor: like an emacs
package or what have you.

~~~
icholy
Go has something similar [http://godoc.org/](http://godoc.org/) and I use it
all the time.

~~~
mattfenwick
Author here.

That's really cool! Thanks for posting it, it's giving me more ideas for
improving the Clojalyzer.

What are your favorite or most useful features of godoc?

